# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أريد أشعارا حول مدح القرآن ضروري

## عمر سعد الفاروقي

*أرجو من السادة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام إتحافي بأي أشعار حول مدح القرآن الكريم أحسن الله إليكم جميعا لأن الأمر ضروري وفي حاجة ماسة إلى ذلك .. 
أرجو الاهتمام .. 
في انتظار ردكم*

----------


## لامية العرب

هذه قصيدة ادرجتها في ملف مرفق ألقاها الشاعر في مسابقة (شاعر العرب في المستقلة )وبحمد الله فاز وترشح بها الى الدور النهائي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

إن العلوم وإن جلت محاسنها ------- فتاجها ما به الإيمان قد وجبا 
هو الكتاب العزيز الله يحفظه ------- وبعد ذلك علم فرج الكربا
فذاك فاعلم حديث المصطفى فبه ------ نور النبوة سن الشرع والأدبا 
وبعد هذا علوم لا انتهاء لها -------- فاختر لنفسك يامن آثر الطلبا
والعلم كنز تجده في معادنه ------- يأيها الطالب ابحث وانظر الكتبا
واتل بفهم كتاب الله فيه أتت ------- كل العلوم تدبره تر العجبا
واقرأ هديت حديث المصطفى وسلن ------- مولاك ما تشتهى يقضى لك الأربا 
من ذاق طعما لعلم الدين سُرّ به ------- إذا تزيد منه قال واطربا

----------


## ريم

من أجمل ما قيل عن كتاب الله ( القرآن الكريم )

آياتُ حُسْنٍ من الرحمن مُحدثة ،،، زُفت إلينا بما تحويه من حِكم
من حيث مدلولها النفسي في أزل ،،، قديمة ٌصفة الموصوف بالقِدم
لم تقترن بزمان وهي تُخبرُنا ،،، صِدقاً وتُمطِرُنا من غيثها العمِم

وقالوا أيضاً :

فإن كتاب الله أوثقُ شافع ،،، وأغنى غناءً واهباً متفضلا
وخيرُ جليس لا يُمل سماعُه ،،، وتردادُه يزدادُ فيه تجمُّلا

----------


## ريم

وقيل أيضا
وقفت حروفي عند باب نشيدي والشوق يركض في مجال وريدي 

والريشة الخضراء تهتف في يدي هيا ابدأي يا ريشتي وأعيـدي 

هيا اركضي عبر السطور وغسلي بالحب وجه خيالي المـــوؤد

هيا اكتبي إن الحروف مشوقة هيا اشربي من منبع التوحيــــد 

هذي ينابيع الكتــاب تدفـــقــــت تجري بنور في الحياة جـــديــــد

يا ريشة القلم الأصيل تدفقي نهرا من الشعر الأصيل وزيــــــدي 

قولي معي للقارئ الفذ الذي يتلو فيشعـــــرني بسر وجـــــــودي

يتلو فيفتح ألف باب للتقى ويكـــــف عن نفـــــس أشـــد قيــــــود

يا قـــارئ القــــــــــــ  ــــــــــرآن داو قلوبنا بتلاوة تزدان بالتجويد

اقـــــــــــــ  ــــرأ فأمتنا ترقع ثوبها بالوهم تخفض رأسها ليهودي 

اقـــــــــــرأ فأمتنا تعيش على الربا تنسى عقاب الخالق المعبود 

اقــــــــــرأ لينجلي الظلام عن الربا وليسمع الغافي زواجر هود

اقــــــــــــر  أ لينجلي القتام عن الذي أمسى أسير تخاذل وخضود 

اقـــــرأ ليرجع من بني الإسلام من أصغى مسامعه إلى التلمود 

اقـــــــــــــ  ــــــــرأ لعل الله يوقظ غافلا من قومنا ويلين قلب عنيد 

اقـــــــــــــ  ـــــــرأ ليرجع ظالم عن ظلمه ويقر بالإيمان كل جحود 

اقـــــــــــــ  ــرأ ليسكت مطرب مترنح قتل الحياء على رنين العود 

ذبحوا مشاعرنا بكل قصيدة مسكــــــونة بخيــــــــــــ  ـــــال كل بليد 

إبليس باركــــهم وســـــــار أمامهم متباهيا بلوائه المعقـــــــــو  د 

اقـــــــــــــ ـرأ ليهــــــدأ فلب كل مروع من قومنا وفؤاد كل شريد

اقـــــــــــرأ ليسمع كل من في سمعه وقر من الأقصى إلى مدريد 

اقـــــــــــرأ لتفهم أمتي معنى الهدى معنى بلوغ مقامها المحمود 

اقــــــــــــر  أ ليحرج جيلنا الحر الذي يبني جوانب صرحنا المعهود

بالديـــن بالقـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــرآن لا بثقافة غربية أو مبدأ مردود 

يا قــــــارئ القرآن إن قلوبنا عطشى إلى حوض الهدى المورود

شنف مسامعنا بآيات الهــــــــــــ  ـــدى وافتح منافذ دربنا المسدود 

وأقــــــــــم من الإخلاص قصرا شامخا يدني على عينيك كل بعيد

كم قـــــــــــــا  رئ في الناس يحمد ذكره ويكون عند الله غير حميد 

كم فــــــــــارس في الحرب نال شهادة ويكون عند الله غير شهيد 

كم عالــــــــــــ  ـــم في الناس سدد رأيه ويكون عند الله غير سديد 

يا قــــــــــــــ  ارئ القرآن لا تركن إلى مدح العباد ومنطق التمجيد 

قل للـــــــــــــ  ـذين تنكبوا درب الهدى جهرا ولم يستمسكوا بعهود 

قل للطغـــــــــــ  ـاة ومن مشى في ركبهم من طامع ومنافق ومريد 

إن الـــــــــــــ  ـذي منع الحرام هو الذي شرع الحلال لنا وكل مفيد 

هذا هو القـــــــــــر  آن دستور الهدى فيه الصل اح لطارف وسديد 

قــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــرآننا سر النجاة لنا بما يحويه من وعد لنا ووعيد

أفتؤمنون ببعضه وببعضه تتهــــــــــــ  ـــــــــاونون أذاك فعل رشيد

----------


## ريم

كتاب الله

بهر الوجود بلاغة و جمالا
و انساب عذبا صافيا سلسلا
يدعو الانام الي السماء
رب الوجود لمن يكيب خالالا

يهدي الي ورد الصفاء و نبعه
منعه الحياه ..بداية و مآلا
هذا كتاب الله جل جلاله 
قد فاض نورا باها و جلالا
سبحان من هذا البيان كتابه
ملك القلوب و مزق الاسدالا
أثني علي الرسل الكرام و جهدهم
فيما أتوه مناقبا و فعالا
ما فرط الله العليم و مانسي
شيئا و لم يترك له اغفالا
و دعا أولي الالباب ان يتدبروا
فيما رأوه من الوجود مجالا
ما كان في خلق الاله تفاوت
بل دقة قد احكمت اوصالا
و اتي علي ذكر الحرام جميعه
فيه- و بين ما اراد - حلالا
ما شرع الله الحكيم مشقة 
بل يسر التشريع و الاعمالا
متكفلا بالرزق في ملكوته 
للعالمين و قدر الاجالا
ذكر الاجنة في البطون مراحلا 
في دقة حتي يفيض كمالا
..يا عالم الاسرار ليس كمثله 
شئ تبارك ربنا .. و تعالى
هذا كتابك لم يزل في لفظه 
غصا - كما انزلته - يتلالا
لو ان شم الراسيات حملته
لتصدعت - من خشية - زلزلا
كم خرج العلماء من آياته 
ما صير الايام اسعد حلا
سبحان من هذا الكتاب بيانه
يثري الحياه ..حقائقا تتوالي
ياأيها الامي حسبك شاهدا
ان لم تكن فيما مضي مختالا
تتعلم الدنيا علي طول المدي
مما حملت لتنقذ الجهالا
ليكون اعظم قوة بناءة
في العالمين و نسعد الاجيالا

----------


## ريم

وقيل
هيهات لا يعتــــــــــري القرآن تبديل 

وإن تبـــدل تـــــــوراة وإنجــــــــيل

قل للذين رمــوا هذا الكتــــــاب بما 

لم يتفق معه شــرح وتــــــــــأوي  ل

هل تشبهون ذوي الألباب في خلق 

إلا كمـــــــــا تشبه الناس التمــاثيل

فاعزوا الأباطيل لقرآن وابتــــــدعوا 

في القول هيهات لا تجـدي الأباطيل

وازروا عليــــــه كما شاءت حلومكم 

فإنه فوق هام الحــــــــــــ  ــــق إكليل

ماذا تقـــــــــــــ  ولون في آي مفصلة 

يزينها من فــــــــــــــ  ــــم الأيام ترتيل

ماذا تقولون في سفر صحــــــــــائف  ه

هدى من الله ممــــــــــض فيه جبريل

آياته بهـــــــــــــ  ـدى الإسلام ما برحت 

تهدي الممـــــــــــ  ـاليك جيلا بعده جيل

فآية ملؤها ذكرى وتبصـــــــــــ  ــــــرة 

وآية ملؤها حكم وتفصـــــــــــ  ــــــــيل

فليس فيه لاعلى الناس منــــــــــــز  لة 

(عدن) وفيه لأدنى الناس سجـــــــيل

ولا احتيــــــــــا  ل ولا غمص ولا مطل 

ولا اغتيـــــــــــ  ــــال ولا نغص وتنكيل

إن هو إلا هدى للنــــــــــــ  ـاس منبلج 

ضاحي المسمى أغر الاســـــــم تنزيل

لئــــــــــــن مضت عنه أجيال وأزمنة

تتــــــــرى فهل سامه نقض وتحويل

أفكارهم بهدى القرآن ثاقبـــــــــــ  ــــة

فلا يخامــــــــــر  ها في الرأي تضليل

وأمرهم بينهـــــــــــ  ـم شورى ودينهم

فتـــــــــــــ  ـح من الله, لا قتل وتمثيل

لا يعدم الحق أنصارا تحيــــــــــط به 

ســــــــــورا ولو كثرت فينا الأضاليل

----------


## ريم

أرجو أن تنتفع بتلك الأشعار وإن أردت المزيد زدناك

----------


## عمر سعد الفاروقي

*جزاكم الله خيرا وفيرا 
وشكرا خاصا للمشارك / ريم ، أحسن الله إليك (ولا أعرف أكسر الكاف أم أتركها لحالها) ، 
ونعم نود المزيد فزيدونا*

----------


## ريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر الله إليك وبارك فيك وإليك المزيد :

في الصدر حملنــا القرآنا

عطرا وضيــاءا وآمـــــانا

فأضــاء لنا وجــه الدنيــا

وإلى سر الكــون هدانـــا

نتلـــوه نحفــظ ءايــــــات 

ما أجملهــا من ءايـــــات

نحمله في القلب ونمضي

وبه نحيا خيــــر حيـــــاة

مــابيــن الأيـــة والأيـــة

يتهـــادى شــــلال هداية

يروي الظمــــآن ويمنحه

آمالا من غير نهـــايـــــة

ءايات مشـــرقة حسنـــى

معجــــزة المبنى والمعنى

تعطــي الإنسان سعــــادته

وعن المؤمن تجلو الحزن 

مابين الكوثر والنصــــــــر

والفتح وطـــــــــه والعصر

أقرأ وأرقى وعــش أيامــا

هانئة في ظـــــــــــل الذكر

----------


## ريم

وهذا لحاملة القرآن:

يا حاملـــــــــــ  ــة القرآن

هاتي المداد وهاتي يا ابنتـي القلمــــــــــ  ــــــــــــا 

هاتي القراطيس هاك الشعر مبْتسِمــــــــ  ــــــــــا 

ولْتنْثـري الزهـر في أرجاء قافيتــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــي 

يفوحُ عطـراً يُزِيـلُ الهمَّ والألمـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــا 

وسطري أحــرفاً بالعــز شامخـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــة 

وبالسعــادة قومي سطـري الكَلِمَـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــا 

فهـذه أختنـا في الله قد حفظــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــت

كتاب ربي تَعَلَّـتْ يا ابنتي القِمَمَـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــا

قولي لها يا رعـاك اللهُ إن أبـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـي 

يكاد من حزنه يبكي الدمــوعَ دَمــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــا 

لِمَا يَـرى للفتـاة اليـوم من سفـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــه 

وغفلـةٍ اشعلـت في قلبـه الحِمَمَـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا 

قد غرهـا داعجُ العينــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــين فانفلتـتْ 

بنعمـة الله تغــزو الحلَّ والحَرمَـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ا 

فكم أصـابت فتى يشكـو صبابتــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــه 

يشكو من العشـق يشكو الهمَّ والسقمـــــــــ  ـــا 

وكم بهـا من مطيــعٍ ضـلّ وجهتـــــــــــ  ـــــــــه 

وإذ به بعـد نور يقصـد الظُلُمــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ا 

كـم من أبٍ ضيّـــع الأولاد سبتهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــا 

وزوجـةٍ طُلّقت والبيـت قد هُدمـــــــــــ  ــــــــا 

قولي لها يا فتـاة الـدين إن أبـــــــــــــ  ـــــــي 

قد سـره منكـمُ يا أخـتًُ ما علـــــــــــــ  ـــــما 

وأنه اليوم في بشـرٍ وفي دعـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــةٍ 

وودع الهـــمّ والأحـزان والســـــــــــ  ــــــأما 

فقـد أتاه بشــيرٌ طاب معـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدنه 

بأن حفظـكِ للقـرآن قد خُتِمــَـــــــ  ـــــــــــــا 

الله أكـبر تعظيمـــاً ورددهــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا 

لله درك أحييتـي بنـــــــــا الهممــــــــــ  ـــــــا 

يا بنت عائشَ يا أختـاً لفـــــــــــــ  ــــــاطمــة 

ذكرتنا عز عصـرٍ غاب وانصرمـــــــــ  ـــــا 

أحييت في داخلـي عرقاً أحِـسُ بــــــــــــــ  ــه 

لولاك أجْـزِمُ أن العـرق ما سلمــــــــــــ  ــــا 

لله درك في عصـر تعـجُّ بــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــه 

مفاتن تأســـرُ الألبـابَ والحُلُمَــــــ  ــــــــــــــا 

يا من حملتي كتاب الله في زمـــــــــــــ  ــــــن 

تغزو الأغاني به الأشراف والخدمـــــــــ  ـــــا

إليـك مني كُليمَـاتٍ أسطـرهـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا

وربّ حامِلِ فهْــم للـذي فَهِمــــــــــ  ــــــــــــَا 

فداومـي حفظـكِ للآي يا أملــــــــــــ  ـــــــــي 

ولا تعـودي وسيري دائمـاً قُـدُمَــــــــ  ـــــــــا

ولْتعملـي بكتـاب الله راجيـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــة 

في جنةِ الخلــدِ منه الأجر والنعمـــــــــ  ــــا 

وترتقي منزلاً يعلـو على قلمــــــــــــ  ــــــي 

والشعرُ يعجـزُ عن وصف لـــــــــه عَظُما

ويُلبـسُ الوالـدن التاج في غدهــــــــــــ  ــم 

جزاء حفظـكِ من ربِّ الورى كـــــــــرمـا 

وتهنأي بالــذي قد نلـــــــتِ حافظــــــــــة 

عالي الجنـان وربُّ العرش قد رحمــــــا 

عليك أختاه بالإخـلاص وانتبهـــــــــ  ــــــي 

من أن ترائـي بذاك العُرْب والعَجَمـــــــ  ــا 

وترْجِمـي الآي في قــولٍ وفي خُلُــــــــــق 

وفي حيـاتكِ كـوني قدوةً عَلمـــــــــــ  ـــــــا 

ولا يكـن همـكِ الدنيـا وزينـــــــــــ  ــــــتهـا 

فتحصدي في الحساب اللــْـــــوم والندما 

يا مـن حملت كتاب الله حُـــــــــــــ  قَّ لنــا 

بأن نبـاهي بكِ الأمصارَ والأممـــــــــ  ــا 

إنّي أرى الشمـس في الآفاق مشـــــرقة 

واسمعُ الطير تشـدو اللحن والنغــــــما

وانظر الأمة الثكـلى وقد نهضـــــــــــت  ْ 

وثبــتتْ في طـريق العــــــــــزة  ِ القدما 

هذا الـذي نبتغـي يا نصــــــــــــف أمتنا

لا نبتغي القصَّ والموضـات والهُــدُما

نريـد منكنَّ عقـلاً نيـــــــــــــ  ـــراً وبــه 

نرقى أخيّــاتنا العليــاء والشَمـمــــــا 

يا نجمة تتــلالا في تألقـــــــــــ  ــــهــا

تأبى الوهاد وترقـى بالشمــوخ سما 

أهديتُكِ الشعر تقـديراً ومكْــــــــــر  ُمةً

وفيكِ شـرفتُ هذا الحـبــــرَ والقلمـا

----------


## عمر سعد الفاروقي

*لا يسعنا إلا قول جزاكم الله خيرا ولو وقعت على أشعار أخرى نكون لك من الشاكرين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## فاروق الصديق

يا حافظة القرآن  اقرأي ورتقي
 وسطعي بنورك للعالمين سبيلا✨✨✨✨✨
مثل النجوم في السماء تتألقي
مثل ضوء الشمس والبدر الجميلا✨✨✨✨✨
ياتاج الوقار على الرأس  فخركي
من مثلك يا حافظه يستحق التبجيلا✨✨✨✨  
القرآن شمعه القلب يضيئ دربكي
فخراً لكي بقرآءة الآيات والترتيلا✨✨✨✨
احفظي وتدبري الآيات بتمعني
كي ترتقي الدرجات وتتوجي الاكليلا✨✨✨✨
فالقرآن نوراً وسعادةً فعشقي
  ايآته يشفع لكي وهو للجنان سبيلا✨✨✨✨

----------


## فاروق الصديق

يا حافظة القرآن  اقرأي ورتقي
 وسطعي بنورك للعالمين سبيلا✨✨✨✨✨
مثل النجوم في السماء تتألقي
مثل ضوء الشمس والبدر الجميلا✨✨✨✨✨
ياتاج الوقار على الرأس  فخركي
من مثلك يا حافظه يستحق التبجيلا✨✨✨✨  
القرآن شمعه القلب يضيئ دربكي
فخراً لكي بقرآءة الآيات والترتيلا✨✨✨✨
احفظي وتدبري الآيات بتمعني
كي ترتقي الدرجات وتتوجي الاكليلا✨✨✨✨
فالقرآن نوراً وسعادةً فعشقي
  ايآته يشفع لكي وهو للجنان سبيلا✨✨✨✨

----------

